# Calling All Computer Gurus



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

My computer: Windows XP-Media. Office/Outlook 2007 .

My computer is only about 2 years old. I run all my maintenance on regular basis and virus and spyware scans as well. I do all my updates as well.

Recently it started bogging down, freezing..opening stuff slow, etc. I used add/delete programs to dump anything I felt I could live without.

I added 2 gb of memory yesterday (ordered from Dell to be sure of compatibility) and it's better but not much. I used MSCONFIG and have left it with only my Norton running. Yes, it's better yet but still, it's lagging or sticking or whatever you want to call it when opening something. It should fly with 4gb of memory.

Doing complete restore is waaayyy in the back of my mind as last resort but I will if I have to.

I have half of my hard drive available and have been going through and clearing out anything I can do without. I do back up to off site ( Carbonite) and external hard drive.

Outlook seems to be being tempermental the most.

I would really appreciate any input before I succumb to complete restore


----------



## dgilmore12

Here's a few ideas.

You can check how much memory is being used in the Task Manager. Ctrl-alt-del and then select the task manager button. Under the performance tab it shows memory usage. If the commit charge total and peak are less than the limit, adding memory won't help. If it is larger, then adding memory will help.

The other thing you can try is to defragment your drive. Start->All Programs->Accessories->System tools->disk defragmenter, run Analyze first and it will let you know if you need to defragment the drive. Depending on the size of the drive, defragmenting can take a few hours.

Hope this helps


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

dgilmore12 said:


> Here's a few ideas.
> 
> You can check how much memory is being used in the Task Manager. Ctrl-alt-del and then select the task manager button. Under the performance tab it shows memory usage. If the commit charge total and peak are less than the limit, adding memory won't help. If it is larger, then adding memory will help.
> 
> The other thing you can try is to defragment your drive. Start->All Programs->Accessories->System tools->disk defragmenter, run Analyze first and it will let you know if you need to defragment the drive. Depending on the size of the drive, defragmenting can take a few hours.
> 
> Hope this helps


The Defrag is part of the regular mntc I was referring to. 
I don't grasp the memory part you refer to but I did c-a-delete and here is what it said:

Physical 3143528
available 2530476
system cache 2685100

Commit Charge 572575
Limit 5073796
Peak 969416


----------



## dgilmore12

It looks like you have plenty of memory, so adding more won't help. You are using about 1/2gb of the 3gb on the machine.

Wish I had more suggestions.

Hopefully someone else can add other ideas.

good luck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

dgilmore12 said:


> It looks like you have plenty of memory, so adding more won't help. You are using about 1/2gb of the 3gb on the machine.
> 
> Wish I had more suggestions.
> 
> Hopefully someone else can add other ideas.
> 
> good luck.


thanks!


----------



## bill_pfaff

If your machine was memory starved before you added more memory the memory manager was doing a lot of its work in pages (storing operations offline to your drive).

Often when you add new memory the memory manager has to have some time to sense the new memory and adjust for it.

I would recommend giving it some time (about a week to include shut downs so you reboot) before I did anything drastic.


----------



## biga

If you go to defragment, and you run "Analyze" then view the report. Look at a couple numbers... near the bottom, look at Total MFT fragements. If it is more than 3, that is most of your problem. A few complete defrags may fix the problem, but sometimes there is not much you can do about it. If you have or know someone with norton ghost (or another drive imaging software), there is a way to fix it.

If you look at your pagefile fragmentation, total fragments, you also want that number as small as possible, but with the amount of RAM you have, this is probably not a significant issue. You want this number as small as possible. You can fix it by turning off your paging file, defragging, then turning it back on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

i am going to run all mntn again. Also, I ran Office Diagnostics and it "found" and fixed something but I clicked out of it before I could what it was. It seems to run a little better but I'll know when I reboot.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

First and foremost, download and run CCleaner. It will clean out everything that isn't needed in the registry. Any time you add/remove software, little files are left behind. This app will get rid of those pieces. Make sure you save any changes you make to the registry as you go along. IF you happen to go too far, you can always put them back. Run it several times until you get rid of everything.

Then update all of your spyware and virus apps (I use Norton 360, AdAware,and SpyBot, but there a lot of good free ones out there).

Reboot your computer into safe mode. To do this, keep hitting the F8 key on startup. It will ask you how you want to boot. Pick 'Safe Mode with Networking.' Run your virus and spyware scans in safe mode. You will be surprised how much garbage is on there that can't be removed when the computer boots normally. Reboot normally.

Ask any questions if you need more help.


----------



## Rob_G

Ok.... looks like you started with disk maintenance. Cool. But unless you've cleaned the junk files off you disk, you're going to be defraging those files too. Not real efficient.

1. Disk Cleanup - Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools>Disk Cleanup - This will clean up all of the temporary files on your disk. Files will include all temp install files, temp internet files, etc.

2. Anti-virus scan - Sounds goofy and trivial, as I'm sure you've done this, but make sure that you've checked for virus'. Make sure you have the latest definitions installed too.

3. Malware/Adware Removal -

Spybot Search and Destroy - This software will check your disk for malicious software. A good read on what it does and how is here.

Ad-Aware Free - Much like Spybot, this will remove malicious software. Excellent registry scanners.
4. Install latest patches - Run Winders update to make sure you have ALL the latest and greatest security patches installed. There have been some real nasty worms out there in the past 3 weeks. Stop them in their tracks by plugging all the holes.

5. Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool - We always see this in our monthly update Tuesday package from Microsoft and wonder what the hell it is. It's a very powerful software removal too for the most serious threats against Microsoft. It's written by Microsoft for Microsoft. Very handy.l

That's all I have on the top of my head. I'm sure others will chime in as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Y-Guy

Norton is the biggest resource computer slowing hog that I know of. I will no longer install any Norton product at home, we use the free AVG for antivirus and find the computer gets a new lease on life.


----------



## Rob_G

Y-Guy said:


> Norton is the biggest resource computer slowing hog that I know of. I will no longer install any Norton product at home, we use the free AVG for antivirus and find the computer gets a new lease on life.


AMEN Brother! Norton is the devil's handy work that is plagued upon our memory!


----------



## Lmbevard

I agree with all that has been said. When my computer start giving me fits, I not only did all of the above but also deleted any startup programs that I didn't need. Choose Start>Run. type in msconfig in the run box and press enter. Under the General Tab choose Diagnostic Startup and the restart the computer. If it now flies, your problem is with something that is starting when the computer starts up. You can figure out what by going to the startup tab and selectively starting up thing a few thing at a time until ypu found the problem program. You can delete the programs in CCleaner. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

thanks all, I am still doing stuff while also working on tax stuff-ugh.

As for Norton, well, I have always been pleased with it and it has caught many things and never let me down. I won't part with it ....yet.

I had also already downloaded and ran Malware Bytes last week. Wow, it got a lot of crud. Will be doing programs suggested as well. So far I am have only added my printer back into the start up and my Carbonite.

Running the Office Diagnostics really helped. Apparently it got at least part of the glitch. However, when I click on links on my desktop like for my other email or for Outbackers, it's taking time to bring them up. Anyone have any idea why that would be??

What do you think of Registry Mechanic?


----------



## Rob_G

Lmbevard said:


> I agree with all that has been said. When my computer start giving me fits, I not only did all of the above but also deleted any startup programs that I didn't need. Choose Start>Run. type in msconfig in the run box and press enter. Under the General Tab choose Diagnostic Startup and the restart the computer. If it now flies, your problem is with something that is starting when the computer starts up. You can figure out what by going to the startup tab and selectively starting up thing a few thing at a time until ypu found the problem program. You can delete the programs in CCleaner. Hope this helps.


Excellent tip! I'm so used to doing this through regedit I didn't want to mention it as that could be dangerous. The nice part with doing it through msconfig is that you can undo the changes through a checkbox.

This will help to reduce all of the system tray icons that you never use by your clock sucking up memory.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Backup all your data.....reinstall XP.

Simple....and very easy with a fresh install of the O/S.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Backup all your data.....reinstall XP.
> 
> Simple....and very easy with a fresh install of the O/S.


will I be able to back up and reinstall my Outlook and it's folders??

Also, when I had the computer open for putting in the memory, I took it outside and blew it out with compressed air and there was NO dirt in it







. ( I do this annually anyway)


----------



## MJRey

Doxie,

If Outlook is the big problem the issue might be with your Outlook PST file. The Outlook data files ( .pst extension) can get very large and when they get over 1 GB you can start to get problems. If they get over 2 GB then you are in serious danger of having your Outlook data file becoming damaged. You can read about this online, just do a search for Outlook data file size. What I do at work is have multiple Outlook pst files and I try to keep them well below 1GB. Whenever they get larger I either delete some of the larger emails or I split the file and create another one. This may not be your issue but if the main problem is with Outlook this could take care of it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MJRey said:


> Doxie,
> 
> If Outlook is the big problem the issue might be with your Outlook PST file. The Outlook data files ( .pst extension) can get very large and when they get over 1 GB you can start to get problems. If they get over 2 GB then you are in serious danger of having your Outlook data file becoming damaged. You can read about this online, just do a search for Outlook data file size. What I do at work is have multiple Outlook pst files and I try to keep them well below 1GB. Whenever they get larger I either delete some of the larger emails or I split the file and create another one. This may not be your issue but if the main problem is with Outlook this could take care of it.


I can't figure out how to tell the size of each file


----------



## bentpixel

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I can't figure out how to tell the size of each file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....What do you think of Registry Mechanic?


Right click on the folder. Select properties. Lower left corner is a button labeled "Folder Size". It will scan the folder and sub-folders yielding the total space used.

I have hear good thing about Registry Mechanic. Tried the demo but have not committed to purchase. Anytime you want to edit the registry think about it, then think some more. In some cases, export branches for back up. Reg defrag can really help a machine that see a lot of programs installed and removed.

Finally, if things don't speed up you have a worm running around. Norton and mcafee only catch about 65% in testing. The hackers target the big guns but forget the lesser virus scanners. Try Googling the CNET reviews to find a fee online. I found one Trojan tracker out of Germany but I forgot to save the link.


----------



## MJRey

TrendMicro has some good free online tools at:

www.trendmicro.com

I've used them successfully on some computers before. I get Norton free from work otherwise I would use the stuff from Trend Micro.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Backup all your data.....reinstall XP.
> 
> Simple....and very easy with a fresh install of the O/S.


will I be able to back up and reinstall my Outlook and it's folders??

[/quote]

Of course...but you will need the Microsoft Office Disk (this is not the O/S disk)


----------



## Dan L

bill_pfaff said:


> If your machine was memory starved before you added more memory the memory manager was doing a lot of its work in pages (storing operations offline to your drive).
> 
> Often when you add new memory the memory manager has to have some time to sense the new memory and adjust for it.
> 
> I would recommend giving it some time (about a week to include shut downs so you reboot) before I did anything drastic.


I had the same problem back around Christmas time. I also added the max amount of memory that I could. At first I really didn't see much improvement, but sure enough, within the next week things seemed to get better and now everything seems good. Knock on wood. I'm no computer guru.

I hope everything works out for you. System restore is no fun, especially when you are as computer illiterate as I am.


----------



## raynardo

I deal with this stuff on a daily basis, I'm a senior computer analyst for a Southern California city.

Everything people have said is more or less correct.

But for folks on a limited budget, here's what I'd recommend:

1) download and run MALWAREBYTES, this program is phenomenal in finding all sorts of malware. I recently ran a test on a computer that suffered the same maladies as you explain. McAfee found nothing, but Malwarebytes found and correct 168 problems! This program is free to download and use, but unless you purchase a license, it won't be an active defender, you'll need to do that manually. I think once you see how good this program is, you'll spend the few dollars it takes to become a registered owner - and fan.

2) go into the safe mode of your Windows XP machine - hit F8 continually (nonstop: F8-F8-F8. . .) while your computer is booting up. Once you get to the XP start menu, choose "Start in Safe Mode". This may make your screen resolution look strange - a 640x480 resolution and only 16 colors, but it prevents all unnecessary programs from running. Which is exactly what you need when you run DEFRAG on your computer- START -> ALL PROGRAMS -> ACCESSORIES -> SYSTEM TOOLS -> DISK DEFRAGMENTER. If you don't in the SAFE MODE, background programs will not allow DEFRAG to run properly.

3) Download XP SYSPAD this free program will allow you to easily control those programs that are running on your computer (a more efficient MSCONFIG) as well as 250 other valuable utilities, including the recovery of lost Windows and Office product keys.

You'll need to keep your malware software up-to-date, and defrag (just like above) your computer at least once a month.

And remember, you now no longer have to download anything from a malicious website, you just need to visit it, and you can become infected! And some dangerous websites are made to look just like the websites you've been visiting and are familiar with.

Keeping your computer tuned with the above three utilities you should do the trick for you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

raynardo said:


> I deal with this stuff on a daily basis, I'm a senior computer analyst for a Southern California city.
> 
> Everything people have said is more or less correct.
> 
> But for folks on a limited budget, here's what I'd recommend:
> 
> 1) download and run MALWAREBYTES, this program is phenomenal in finding all sorts of malware. I recently ran a test on a computer that suffered the same maladies as you explain. McAfee found nothing, but Malwarebytes found and correct 168 problems! This program is free to download and use, but unless you purchase a license, it won't be an active defender, you'll need to do that manually. I think once you see how good this program is, you'll spend the few dollars it takes to become a registered owner - and fan.
> 
> 2) go into the safe mode of your Windows XP machine - hit F8 continually (nonstop: F8-F8-F8. . .) while your computer is booting up. Once you get to the XP start menu, choose "Start in Safe Mode". This may make your screen resolution look strange - a 640x480 resolution and only 16 colors, but it prevents all unnecessary programs from running. Which is exactly what you need when you run DEFRAG on your computer- START -> ALL PROGRAMS -> ACCESSORIES -> SYSTEM TOOLS -> DISK DEFRAGMENTER. If you don't in the SAFE MODE, background programs will not allow DEFRAG to run properly.
> 
> 3) Download XP SYSPAD this free program will allow you to easily control those programs that are running on your computer (a more efficient MSCONFIG) as well as 250 other valuable utilities, including the recovery of lost Windows and Office product keys.
> 
> You'll need to keep your malware software up-to-date, and defrag (just like above) your computer at least once a month.
> 
> And remember, you now no longer have to download anything from a malicious website, you just need to visit it, and you can become infected! And some dangerous websites are made to look just like the websites you've been visiting and are familiar with.
> 
> Keeping your computer tuned with the above three utilities you should do the trick for you.


I LOVE Malwarebytes and am always amazed at what it finds.
I did NOT know to do defrag in Safe Mode! good to know and I will do it!

My computer has been running much better but I will step it up a notch when doing my regular maintenance. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

kyoutback said:


> Norton is the biggest resource computer slowing hog that I know of. I will no longer install any Norton product at home, we use the free AVG for antivirus and find the computer gets a new lease on life.


This is the best advice you've gotten. Most is good advice some can get you in more trouble if you aren't careful. Something curious that I noticed is you said you upgraded the memory to 4gb but when you posted your numbers it showed a total of 3gb.
[/quote]

yeah, I know it shows it but Dell said it's a glitch that makes it show 3 when it's actually 4. He walked me to another spot and it shows 4 but I can't remember where he walked me to! 
It came with 2 and I added 2.


----------



## phxbrit

I'm big fan of malwarebytes but I've run into some variant infections that it wasn't able to fix. To make sure malwarebytes has gotten everything, I would run a full scan reboot, full scan, reboot and another full scan. It should not find anything on each subsequent scan. If it finds something and you fix it, and something else shows up on the next scan, then you probably have SmitFraud variant infection. These programs are difficult to subvert and remove becasue they have helper programs running. When Malwarebytes fixes one problem the helper program reinstalls it (or another variant) after it is cleaned up. This is why Malwarebytes keeps finding new things after you clean it each time. You need to reboot between scans as that process is often the trigger for the helper program. Another sign you have this type of infection is if you just can't seem to get to the Windows Update website (or it looks wierd), or Windows Automatic updates never seems have any new updates. It took me almost 12 hours to fix one variant and I'm no slouch with a computer. I used a combination of the Malwarebytes scanner, Windows Defender scanner and Windows Live online scanner to indentify the problems and then ended up manually removing all the helper programs through the recovery console. This was the most painful fix yet.

I tend to agree with others experince with Norton. In fact we no longer run any type of antivirus software at our offices anymore. Our email is scanned at the firewall and we just use MS Window Defender to protect browsing activity. Also keeping our computers fully patched. Keep in mind the main way these types of infections get on your computer are through video codecs from questionable websites.


----------



## Compulynx

Normally, I would not even reply to these threads as I am in the business and get tired of everybody telling you to get Norton. BUT, it seems there are some people here who actually know what they are talking about.

+1 on the Malwarebytes. Good stuff. Will find things Norton and Mcaffee don't even see. They are both junk and memory hogs. Remember, they PAY the manufacturere to preload them, it is not because the manufacturer think they are the best.

AVG Free 8.0 is also good. I like the link scanner they have developed. I usually will use Malwarebytes to find viruses and malware, then after cleaning, remove it and install AVG for everyday use.

+1 also on the Safe mode defrag. If you don't, it will keep starting over and over.

One other thing is too educate yourself about malicious sites. If you wanna look at the bikini babes or download pirated music, you are gonna get infected. Also be sure to spell websites correctly. I have seen some common mispellings (Schwab vs Schwabb for example, used to carry you to a porn site) that caused some real problems. These hackers know to get domains that are commonly mispelled to trap people into loading the page.

I guess it is kinda like walking down the street. If you stay out in the open where the good stores are, you will be ok. But go down that dark alley, and you gonna get mugged.

Also, learn how to use the Windows task manager (Ctl-alt-del) to see what you have loaded. Once you get used to what should be there, you can spot anything that should not.

Oh, one other thing. One of the most common resource hogs I see is Kodak's Easyshare. Terrible. Get it off your machine. Use the usb or the card to transfer photos.

C


----------



## rdvholtwood

How is your computer connected to your ISP - do you have just a modem - or - are you networked with a router? Are you wireless?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Charter Internet Cable Modem for desktop and r outer for wireless to use laptop in other part of the house.


----------



## Scoutr2

Acadia Hiker said:


> First and foremost, download and run CCleaner. It will clean out everything that isn't needed in the registry. Any time you add/remove software, little files are left behind. This app will get rid of those pieces. Make sure you save any changes you make to the registry as you go along. IF you happen to go too far, you can always put them back. Run it several times until you get rid of everything.
> 
> Then update all of your spyware and virus apps (I use Norton 360, AdAware,and SpyBot, but there a lot of good free ones out there).
> 
> Reboot your computer into safe mode. To do this, keep hitting the F8 key on startup. It will ask you how you want to boot. Pick 'Safe Mode with Networking.' Run your virus and spyware scans in safe mode. You will be surprised how much garbage is on there that can't be removed when the computer boots normally. Reboot normally.
> 
> Ask any questions if you need more help.


X2!!! Most websites you visit with free services, free photo storage, etc aren't free. The sites install cookies and "bots" (small programs) on your computer (without your knowledge or consent) that track your website browsing habits and report what you buy, where from, and so on. Then the originators sell your tendency reports, email addresses, etc to others. That's where most SPAM comes from. (And explains why sites like WhitePages.com give you free information.)

But some cookies are good. The good ones are how your favorite websites (Outbackers, perhaps) recognize you when you go there. All cookies and bots use tiny bits of your memory, but when hundreds are running at once (which can happen in a matter of months), your computer starts slowing down from the lack of available memory. The trick is to eliminate all the bad guys, but leave the good ones (kinda like cancer therapy for your computer, if you will).

Defrag, if Analyzer says you could benefit from it. (This could take awhile.) Then download, install, and run the Spybot and Adware programs (yeah, they're free, but everything costs something!). Be sure to read about these programs thru their tutorials, lest you delete a friendly program. I'd just Quarantine the files found first and then take your computer for a test drive. If you need to restore a file, you can always remove it from Quarantine, but you can't un-delete.

I run these two programs once a month, or more frequently if I start to bog down a bit. If you keep the Spybot Defender running and have it start on power-up, it will keep a watch on things and alert you to see if you want to allow a program to install. Download updated information before running these programs each time so they can look for the latest known problems.

Sorry for the length, but thought I might reinforce this point and give you a few tips. Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ironically this was in my inbox today

http://nl.com.com/view_online_newsletter.jsp?list_id=e415


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Charter Internet Cable Modem for desktop and r outer for wireless to use laptop in other part of the house.


I presume that your directly connected into the router from the desktop - even though your using wireless for the laptop.

Is the slowness while on the internet or acessing local programs?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

it was while on the internet and only on my desktop. All is well now. But I am upping the frequency of my mntnc and adding steps to it


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Norton is the biggest resource computer slowing hog that I know of. I will no longer install any Norton product at home, we use the free AVG for antivirus and find the computer gets a new lease on life.


This is the best advice you've gotten. Most is good advice some can get you in more trouble if you aren't careful. Something curious that I noticed is you said you upgraded the memory to 4gb but when you posted your numbers it showed a total of 3gb.
[/quote]

yeah, I know it shows it but Dell said it's a glitch that makes it show 3 when it's actually 4. He walked me to another spot and it shows 4 but I can't remember where he walked me to! 
It came with 2 and I added 2.
[/quote]

XP only recognizes 3 GB of RAM. Vista (garbage that it is) recognizes whatever you have installed.

I just found this app on cnet.com. Seemed to take care of a lot of garbage that other apps didn't fix. Anyone care to chime in on Glary Utilities?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> it was while on the internet and only on my desktop. All is well now. But I am upping the frequency of my mntnc and adding steps to it


I have no idea what upping the frequency of the mntnc is?


----------



## CamperAndy

rdvholtwood said:


> it was while on the internet and only on my desktop. All is well now. But I am upping the frequency of my mntnc and adding steps to it


I have no idea what upping the frequency of the mntnc is?
[/quote]

I THINK it is short for 'Maintenance" just dropped the vowels.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

CamperAndy said:


> it was while on the internet and only on my desktop. All is well now. But I am upping the frequency of my mntnc and adding steps to it


I have no idea what upping the frequency of the mntnc is?
[/quote]

I THINK it is short for 'Maintenance" just dropped the vowels.

[/quote]
that's it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

My daughter and son in law don't do anything to maintain their laptop or home pc---grrrr. I brought their ill laptop home lastnight and started treating it. I uninstalled the Norton they hadn't kept the subscription up on. Did defrag in safe mode and did the other maintenance stuff. Downloaded Malwarbytes (wow! you shoulda seen what it found!). I re ran defrag and check disc etc.

I also unistalled garbage programs but I am doubting that My Websearch crud is all gone, it's such a pain. I have a program on my own computer called Complete Uninstall that I will run on theirs, it was an after thought and I hope it will get anything left over.

I downloaded AVG 8.0 this morning and now it's checking the laptop.

I also downloaded Firefox for them. Internet explorer was crashing on them, literally every minute or two. Will be interesting to see IE will stop crashing.

I also did Microsoft updates, there were a lot of them too.

So after AVG runs I am anxious to see if all is well.

Any other ideas? I am prepared to do complete re install if all else fails. They have Windows XP.,

Oh, one more thing. Part of their computer shows on C Drive and part on D Drive in My Computer?


----------



## CamperAndy

There should be no issues having stuff on both C and D drives but with everything you are talking about I would back up the photos and e-mail, then scrub the computer and do a FULL format and reinstall.

Then install all the goodies to keep it clean.


----------

